
Plotnine: Grammar of Graphics for Python - jeroenjanssens
https://www.datascienceworkshops.com/blog/plotnine-grammar-of-graphics-for-python
======
adamchainz
Awesome, basically a free book chapter. Will definitely fire up the notebook
and give this a try.

------
jaisrichety
Trying to get some resources on python

